# What lexis teacher wrote



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lexi had one of her teachers sign her yearbook. Very small school so everyone knows we own chickens lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I couldnt think of better recognition!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's you know that Lexi is very excited about her birds and shared it with a teacher who understands.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thoughtful teacher. Here's a tune for them:


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds like she had a very good teacher,she was very fortunate!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Haha I love it Mike


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That's so cool, kudos to her teacher!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It's hard to believe that next week is the last day of school! I'm excited but I know a few weeks in I will be like what the heck was I excited about? Lol


----------

